# Swheat Scoop



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone here use this type of litter? If so how do you like it? Does it form nice hard clumps without sticking to the box? Do you find that is eliminated #1/#2 odors? Do you ever have a problem with dust?

I have bought so many different types of litter in the past 2 months that I'm getting a headache... I am either allergic to them, they do not control odor, it does not clump well or it smells very bad when they go to the bathroom...

I have tried pine and crystals (did not cover up #2 smell at all). clumping litter (dust was bad, the clumps fell apart or it stick to the box) and I also tried just plain old clay litter which all i could smell was urine...

I know I am being very picky but I loved my Fresh Step and now I cant use it . The only thing I havent tried yet is the wheat and corn based litters...

Thank you!


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

I used it once but I made the mistake of mixing it with a different brand of litter. It didn't clump properly, but probably that was due to mixing brands.

It had a funny smell like bread dough or something.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I used it for a month last year and from what I remember, it didn't clump as well as I liked and was kind of dusty. It was nice and light, though, compared to clay litter. I think was fine for covering smell.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

I tried it out and hated it. Love that's it's environmentally friendly, but it's very dusty and didn't clump well.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Have you tried World's Best Cat litter?  I did a comparison of that and my usual Tidy Cats just because I was curious (and I had a $3 coupon). So I filled one box up with it to see how long it lasted, how odor control was, how dusty it was, and how well it clumped. It does clump really well if you give it a minute to clump - once you do, it's VERY hard/clumped and does not stick to the box, but if you try to clean to soon, it kind of breaks up and makes a mess. It did last about twice as long as the same amount of Tidy Cats. It was WAY less dusty than Tidy Cats. It controlled odor pretty well too, but I wouldn't say it was any better than Tidy Cats. Honestly, I clean so frequently, odor control isn't a huge concern of mine.

All that said, it's much pricier than Tidy Cats (it goes on sale all of the time and I stock up), so I haven't decided if I'll switch yet....


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ive been using it for about 4 years and I love it. It clumps well, it can be dusty initially, but the dust doesn't stick to the cats like the clay used to...it doesn't bug my asthma and I think ut does great for odor control, but I feed raw so take that last bit with a grain of salt 

Personally, I like it better than world's best. It can have an odor similar to dough, but TBH the clay litters all had so much perfume they kicked my asthma into high gear. Even the supposedly 'unscented' varieties. Ill take dough smell over not breathing every day, lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I liked almost everything about Swheat Scoop when I used it - the smell was pleasant but not perfume-y, and I think it did a great job of odor control. But the fine sawdusty texture ended up driving me crazy. I use a mini brush & dustpan to sweep up litter around the box after I scoop, and I felt like I could never get rid of all the fine particles. 

I use World's Best now. Odor control seems to be fine. As for clumping, it's weird. With one of my kitties, I can scoop a pee clump immediately and it'll be super clumped; the other one's pee takes a lot longer to clump, and if I try to scoop it immediately, it will fall apart. It does make some dust, and it will get dustier as the litter gets more used, but I don't think it's bad at all.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Oh! I almost forgot! The multicast isnt as good as the regular...I don't know why but the multicast is always duster and, IME, doesn't clump as well!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

molldee said:


> I tried it out and hated it. Love that's it's environmentally friendly, but it's very dusty and didn't clump well.


This was my experience, too. My neighbor used it in one box when they went on vacation and I hated it! :dis Didn't clump worth a darn.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!
You just saved me some money... I'm not going to try it especially since most of you said it doesn't clump well.
I'm going to head to the store again today and hope I can find something else to try... I am not giving up, there's got to be something out there that my nose can handle...

And of you have any suggestions let me know!! I scoop the box 2 times a day and I live in a mobile home so it isn't huge, odor control is a must!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I just looked up Worlds Best and it gets pretty good reviews! I may just try it out... It's a bit over my budget but if it helps my allergies and actually works like it says then it's worth it.
My concern is the clumping factor because my new kitten likes to dig to china and breaks up the clumps!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

*Worlds Best Cat litter*

Well so far I am in love with this litter... I bought the multiple cat (red bag), i love the smell of the litter, lol! It covers the odor very well and clumps better then I expected but still not as well as my old clay litter. If the pee ball breaks up with worlds best it is easily scooped out.
I was reading on google from some people that the regular (green bag) actually clumps better then the multiple cat, does anyone have experience with this?
Also it says a 28lb bag of litter will last 60 plus days for 2 cats, does it really? I use one large litter box for both cats to share instead of 2 separate because even when i had to boxes they both went in the one of them...
Thank you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, glad you're liking it so far!

I've never used the regular green bag, so I don't know about the clumping power. I used to buy the large bags, which used to be 34 lbs, not 28 - they jacked up their prices. One of the 34 lb. bags probably lasted 7-8 weeks, for 2 litter boxes. I'd fill each one, replenish after about 1 1/2 weeks, then fully change after about 3 1/2 weeks. Chances are good that with only one litter box, the litter will last you 2 months+.

I get my litter online now, and I buy the 14 lb. bags, because there's no difference in price between buying 2 14-lb. bags and 1 28-lb. bag, and the smaller bags are much easier to deal with!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I liked it a lot when I just had one cat using it, but with multiple cats using it, I don't like it as well. It looses that great smell pretty quickly when several cats are peeing in there, LOL. Tidy cat has been my go to one for a while, but a neighbor who has multiple cats loves scoop away, so I just bought a small box of it to try it out. I use feline pine for my feral cat that sleeps in the garage, but since she is the only one going in there, it's great. If I only had one cat, I swear, feline pine would be my go to pick, you have to use so little of it at a time, then throw it out in a couple days and add like 2 inches to the box and your good for a f ew more days. I love that stuff.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

To me it smells like chemicals mixed with pine and pee. Terrible smell. I cannot wait until I've used up the bag. The purple one, whatever it is. Glad it works for you, though.

My regular litter is 9 dollars total for 40 lbs... it clumps better and has no smell, and doesn't track extremely fine dust all over my room on a daily basis.


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Still liking the WB litter, lol! It lost that really strong smell (which i liked) but it still has a clean smell and there are no odors coming from the box. I will have to say my kitten likes to pee on the side of the box and normally with clay litter I have to scrape. With this litter the pee clump just falls right off the side of the box with no scraping! I wish I found this litter sooner!
The only Cons I have so far is its expensive but if it lasts 2 months a bag then well worth it and also I have noticed that its getting a little dusty but its not a cloud of dust, its just fine litter that ends up on the bottom of the box.
And you know what the best part is.... It doesn't bother my allergies, woohoo!!


----------

